# Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen ​*Kommentar

Da trotz vieler Informationen immer noch das alte Märchen durch die Gegend geistert, man dürfe Angeln nur zur Verwertung der Fische, ist es klasse, solche Überschriften zu lesen wie hier bei der SHZ:
* Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen  *
https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/nur-fangen-nicht-essen-id17662466.html

Denn hier ist zumindest dokumentiert, was augenscheinlich auch in Schleswig Holstein mit seinem gesetzlichen C+R-Verbot dennoch geht (dass es so in Deutschland nur noch im Saarland gibt, in Bayern  noch das Verbot, nicht geschonte Fische zurück zu setzen).

Hier konnten Jugendliche also dem "Ferienspass" Angeln frönen, ohne dass die Fische getötet wurden.

14 Kinder hätten bei der Ferienspaß-Aktion am Holtsee den Umgang mit der Angel gelernt und die dabei gefangenen Fische  wären in die Schirnauer Au umgesiedelt worden.

Sicher wird da von Biologenseite immer wieder diskutiert, in wie weit das Sinn macht, ob es gut ist, andere Stämme in ein Gewässer zu bringen etc. (was dem einen seine Inzucht ist dem anderen der angepasste Stamm)....

*Fakt ist aber eines:*
Mit dem Bericht  wird einer breiten Öffentlichkeit (und verstockten Verbands/Vereinsfunktionären) klar gemacht, dass Angeln NICHT NUR alleine zum verwerten der Fische legal möglich ist..

Wenn dazu nun noch die Überlegungen von Rechtsanwalt Kolja Kreder aus den NRW-Verhältnissen adaptiert werden würden (Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion), könnten auch in S-H interessante Diskussionen aufkommen um den Sinn des Angelns im Sinne der Angler.

Da aber der LSFV-SH ja ohne wenn und aber zum "Verwertungs-DAFV" steht, dürfte es eine vergebene Hoffnung sein, wenn man meint, das würde dann genutzt um eine Diskussion anzustossen, die es zum Ziel hat, die Verantwortung beim zurücksetzen wieder dem Angler zurück zu geben...

Hoffentlich kommen daher mehr solcher Berichte und Artikel in der Nichtanglerpresse - steter Tropfen....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## smithie (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Umsetzen gilt - zumindest zum Zeitpunkt meines Aufseher Kurses - auch in Bayern als in Ordnung (Nachfrage beim Referenten = damaliger Leiter LfL Fischerei).


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

DAnn muss da noch irgendwo was stehen - laut § 11 Afvig ja nicht.
Und Referenten erzählen viel, was nicht unbedingt eine rechtliche Grundlage haben muss (wie auch in Kursen zur Anglerprüfung) ..


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*



smithie schrieb:


> Umsetzen gilt - zumindest zum Zeitpunkt meines Aufseher Kurses - auch in Bayern als in Ordnung (Nachfrage beim Referenten = damaliger Leiter LfL Fischerei).




Hallo,

wenn es als Hegefischen deklariert ist, ist das Umsetzen in ein *anderes* Gewässer erlaubt. In das gleiche Gewässer nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Steht wo rechtlich festgeschrieben? 

Der Afvig 11 ist ja klar, wenn das so geht wie ihr schreibt, muss es dazu ja eine Verordnung oder ein Gesetz  geben.

Wo steht die genau bitte?

Davon ab isses wurscht, was Bayern da treibt oder nicht - gut, darum gehts hier ja, dass Nichtanglermedien das so aufgreifen und positiv werten..


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Hallo Thomas,

ist schon klar, dass es wurscht ist, was die Bayern treiben, war ja nur als Antwort auf smithies Beitrag bezogen.
 In § 20 AVFiG steht unter Anderem: ....in Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das *Fanggewässer* zurückgesetzt werden.
Dies beinhaltet den Umkehrschluss, dass eine Umsetzung in ein anderes Gewässer (hier sind allerdings auch gegebenenfalls bestimmte Vorschriften zu beachten) durchaus erlaubt sein kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Es beinhaltet aber NICHT, dass Afvig 11 ausser Kraft und NICHT geschonte Fische NICHT getötet werden müssen..

Das wäre erst mal Grundvoraussetzung für umsetzen ..

Tote Fische brauchste nicht umsetzen, nicht mal in Bayern..l


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Doch, das geht in Bayern relativ problemlos, wenn es eine Hegemaßnahme ist. Da es keine speziellen Hegepläne o.ä. gibt - ist der Begriff der "Hege" relativ weit gefasst.

§ 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFig steht drin:

sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur *zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels* ... wieder ausgesetzt werden.

Trotzdem ist es auch hier so, jemand der so ein Ferienprogramm veranstaltet muss schon genau wissen was er macht. 

Ich habe mir für die Ferienprogramm-Angeln von der Lokalpresse IMMER vorher den Artikel zur Freigabe zuschicken lassen und alles was irgendwie Angriffspunkte geboten hätte, entsprechend relativiert. Keine konkreten Altersangaben, keine Info über den Verbleib der Fische...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

aaah, bei euch wird gar nicht vorgeschrieben, was Hege ist?? 
cool..



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für die Ferienprogramm-Angeln von der Lokalpresse IMMER vorher den Artikel zur Freigabe zuschicken lassen und alles was irgendwie Angriffspunkte geboten hätte, entsprechend relativiert. Keine konkreten Altersangaben, keine Info über den Verbleib der Fische...


LOBENSWERT!!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Hallo,

es gibt keine höhere Wertigkeit eines § 11 gegenüber eines § 20 AVFiG.
Wenn z. B. ein Gemeinschaftsfischen als Hegemaßnahme deklariert ist,  eben der Fisch nicht getötet werden soll, sondern (wie in § 20 erwähnt) einen Umsetzmaßnahme durchgeführt wird, so ist das durchaus konform mit der AVFiG und der § 11 ist erstmal außen vor.
Natürlich wäre es, bei der doch verzwickten Rechtslage, schon opportun, den zuständigen Fischereifachberater hinzuzuziehen, wenn der das absegnet ist die Sache in Ordnung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaah, bei euch wird gar nicht vorgeschrieben, was Hege ist??
> cool..



Nein, vorgeschrieben ist es nicht. 

Es gibt eine recht schwammige Definition im Fischereigesetz was das Ziel der Hege sei gepaart mit dem Umstand dass es eben keine konkreten Hegepläne geben muss gewährt das schon etwas Handlungsfreiheit. 



> Ziel der Hege ist die Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands sowie die Pflege und Sicherung standortgerechter Lebensgemeinschaften.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

grins - Freifahrtschein zumindest bei clever vorbereiteten Veranstaltungen (wenn das Problem Fischtransport auch so clever gelöst ist dann)...


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Servus Lajos,

viele Vereine machen tatsächlich in Bayern aus Hegegründen ein Umsetzen, gestützt auf die Begründung des "Hinweise zum Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische" Punkt 2. „Fangfähige Fische“ der AVBayFiG; Zitat: "Das Zurücksetzen könnte allenfalls dann durch ein anerkanntes gleichwertiges Interesse gerechtfertigt sein, wenn besondere, konkret belegbare Gründe der Fischhege (bzw. des Tierschutzes) für das erneute Aussetzen des eindeutig lebensfähigen Fisches sprechen." 
Da hier in der AVBayFiG ausdrücklich nicht vom Fanggewässert gesprochen wird, ist dies eine Auslegungssache, die eben oft der Fischereiberechtigte in seiner zugesprochenen Hegepflicht so interpretiert.

Dein angesporchener Umkehrschluss bezüglich des Setzkeschers ist aber nach AVBayFiG nicht haltbar, da geregelt ist:

"Wurden Fische in Setzkeschern gehältert, ist das Zurücksetzen in jedem Fall verboten (§ 20 AVBayFiG).
Denn sowohl der Fang als auch die Hälterung in Setzkeschern sind regelmäßig mit Leiden und/oder Schäden verbunden. Für diese Beeinträchtigung liegt kein vernünftiger Grund vor, wenn der gefangene und nicht unmittelbar zurückgesetzte Fisch im Setzkescher gehältert wird, um ihn anschließend nicht zu verwerten, sondern zurückzusetzen."

Grüße aus München


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Hallo Thomas,

siehst Du, manchmal geht es sogar in Bayern (völlig konform mit dem Gesetz) durchaus liberal und einfach zu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Wurden Fische in Setzkeschern gehältert, ist das Zurücksetzen in jedem Fall verboten (§ 20 AVBayFiG).
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Wurden Fische in Setzkeschern gehältert, ist das Zurücksetzen in jedem Fall verboten (§ 20 AVBayFiG).
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Wurden Fische in Setzkeschern gehältert, ist das Zurücksetzen in jedem Fall verboten (§ 20 AVBayFiG).


Das steht da so NIRGENDS im § 20, da steht GENAU das (gesamter Text):
§ 20
Hältern gefangener Fische
(1) 1Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. 
Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. 
*In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.*
(2) In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältern in Setzkeschern nur erlaubt, wenn eine Schädigung der Fische nicht zu erwarten ist.

Somit hätte lajos und Franz recht - umsetzen möglich..

Auch in den Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR)  steht da nix weiter dazu.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ferienspass: Nur fangen – nicht essen*

Dass Umsetzen möglich ist, habe ich doch schon ausdrücklich im Erstposting geschrieben, nur der Setzkescher ist dazu nicht ausschlaggebend, egal was im §20 steht, sondern die Regelung über Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische in der Auslegung der Hege. Ob ich den Fisch zum Umsetzen in einem Setzkescher, in einem Eimer, Wasserbottich usw. hältere ist unerheblich, die AVBayFiG erlaubt hierzu eben den Setzkescher = erlaubtes Hilfsmittel.


----------

